# Mega urgent transport needed from High Wycombe to Rushden



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Mega urgent transport needed from High Wycombe to Rushden

What would you like help with? Transport
Contact/Rescue Organisation Rushden Persian Rescue
Do you have the rescue's permission to post this request? yes
Do you take full responsibility for co-ordinating the transport run? yes
(eg. ensuring that all volunteers have contact details of the rescue and others involved in the run, and know changeover times, locations, etc.)
Who legally owns the animal during transport? the rescue
]Is Liability Insurance in place? not sure you would have to check with your own insurance companies
Will paperwork/documentation be passed on with the animal? Handover forms
Are fuel costs are available? Sadly no

*****Please note, documentation MUST be available for the individual/organisation to sign to relinquish the animal and transferred to each volunteer to hand over to the receiving party. We always recommend that a copy be kept by the rescue co-ordinating the run.*****

Number of animals:1
Type/Breed: 1 very heavily Pregnant cat (whoever transports her will have to be very careful as she is due any time now)
Name(s):
Sex:
Age(s): 5 years
Colours: tortie
Neutered:
Vaccinated: 
Any known medical issues: 
Any known behavioural Issues:

Any other information:

If any member requires further information about the animal(s) please contact the rescue concerned directly.

Location Start: County & Postcode High wycombe HP11
Location End: County & Postcode NN10 6RY

Please note: All volunteers who offer transport must first check with their insurance company that they are insured to do so. Animal Lifeline cannot take any responsibility for members who do not.

We strongly advise volunteers not to take their own animals or young children when transporting unknown dogs.

HP11, UK to NN10 6RY, UK - Google Maps

If you think you can help please email us at [email protected] or answer the thread on our site by clicking the following link
Mega urgent transport needed from High Wycombe to Rushden

If you haven't logged onto our new site and you are already a member please read on to find out how to reply to threads

Welcome to our new forum

Animal Lifeline UK

Follow these instructions to log on to our new site

Simply click on the forgotten your password (next to the login button on the top right hand side on the forum)
Click on the email link you receive to confirm your account and get your new password.

If you have any problems please feel free to email us at [email protected]

Please post in this thread to let us know that you have got over safely

Welcome to the new forum

Hope to see you over there soon

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK Team

Animal Lifeline UK


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

We have had an offer from someone who is adopting some cats from Patsy, who is collecting them on Monday, so if we can find someone to get them from High Wycomb to the Harvester in Flamsted (which is about 2 mins of junction 9 on the M1) about 10.30 in the morning then they will take to Patsy is there any one that can help with the 1st leg please?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Had Offer to take this girl and tie in with the Middlesex cats Next weekend if we can get her to Bishop's Stortford services CM23 5QZ
HP11, UK to Bishop's Stortford CM23 5QZ, UK - Google Maps

Can Anyone please help?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

If you can't help please would you consider cross posting this, coping and pasting it into your facebook or twitter page to help us.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

still needed


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Sorted and now safe in rescue


----------

